# what is proper safety procedure of wood shaper



## eschuen (Feb 13, 2010)

Just bought a wood shaper that has a large raised panel cutter installed on it. This is exactly what I need to make (raised panels)

I have a safety issue just watching this thing run. Appears to me if you were to push a board into those blades there would be a tremendous kick back. I know better that use it at full capacity and plan on making multipul cuts. Am I over reacting ? Or do you run it opposite routation of of board feed. Which makes me think it would just pull the board through. Confused!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You need to setup a fence system. Then you need to have a downward pushing feather board. Whenever you are working on a shaper you push the wood against the rotation of the cutter, never with the rotation of the cutter. The safest way to use a panel cutter would be to have a stock feeder. You can take a full cut with the shaper and there should be no ill effects. But as a beginner without a stock feeder, you should take partial cuts to see how it feels. End grain is tougher to cut than edge grain.

Be careful and think things through when using large diameter cutters. They can be very dangerous when things go wrong.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I suggest you go somewhere and watch one being used.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Years ago I had the opportunity to teach high school wood shop for a while. My safety procedure for the shaper was to unplug it, push it into the corner and use it as a table. I never had any injuries from it.

Though the above is a true story, I do realize the benefit of a shaper. I just had enough concerns about the machine that I didn't want high school kids using it. The guy who taught me advanced woodworking at the college level stressed that it was the most dangerous machine in the shop. Proceed with care and good luck with it.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't say what size the shaper is...horsepower and spindle size. If it's a small one like 1/2HP - 1HP with a 1/2" spindle, that's on the same level as a medium to small router. 

IMO, a shaper with a sizable cutter should be run with a power feeder, for two basic reasons. Safety, and consistency of machining.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube videos will get you started*

This video explains the difference between a router and shaper.
If you search "woodworking shaper" on You Tube you'll find more videos:


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i would suggest that you try running some simple profiles first just to get the hand of how to set up fences and feather boards and to get a feel for the machine. Try setting up a simple round over bit and see how it goes, depending on what kind of spindle you have i guess. Watch a few youtube videos. They can be really helpful.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

get a feeder....


----------



## eschuen (Feb 13, 2010)

*thnks to all*

Thanks to all for the advice. Have hooked up with a guy very fimiliar with this thing and he has me on track now. Appreciate all the feed back


----------

